# Links



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just a few places I have found some useful information:

The Smoke Ring Boards

The Smoking Meat Forums

The TexasBBQRub Board

Texas BBQ Forum

I'd list some pit makers but most of the boards have a very comprehensive list already. I am jealous of the guys in the Houston area who have quite a few custom pit makers locally.

I do not have one, but for those with a bullet-style smoker, especially the popular Weber Smoky Mountain:

Virtual Weber Bullet

Any links you want to add?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

www.bbq-brethren.com is not bad either.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Charles, i've been on smoking meat.com for several yrs. I think they're one of the best.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Roger said:


> Charles, i've been on smoking meat.com for several yrs. I think they're one of the best.


I just read but have learned a lot there. Smoking Meat and the Smoke Ring are the two places I have learned the most.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/ is a good source. This guy http://www.billybonesbbq.com/ posts there often and is world renowned. Browse through his products they're phenomenal! I speak from experience.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

A meaty guide to the best cuts & types of beef
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19636378/

Barbecue recipes
http://www.thatsmyhome.com/bbqpit/

BBQ Report
http://www.bbqreport.com/

Barbecue Tips
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/7003/tips.html

Chucks Smokehouse
http://chuckssmokehouse.com/

eHow - How to Grill Chicken
http://www.ehow.com/how_987_grill-chicken.html

Grilling Recipes
http://www.grilling-recipes.com/beef/index.html

Grilling Recipe Links
http://www.geocities.com/lollipop55.geo/rec13.html

KickassBBQ.com
http://www.kickassbbq.com/starttofinish.html

La Caja China
http://www.lacajachina.com/Default.asp?Redirected=Y

Recipe America - Grilling Recipes
http://www.recipeamerica.com/recipes/grilling.htm

Recipe Goldmine - Sauce, Grilling and BBQ recipes
http://www.recipegoldmine.com/grillsauce/grillsauce.html

The Recipe Link
http://www.recipelink.com/rcpbbq.html

The Smoke Ring - Index
http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/index.php?sid=9d4f320bbf0e319084d3347e95abf627

The Smoke Ring - Hurricane Turkey
http://www1.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1701&highlight=hurricane

The Smoke Ring :: Index
http://www1.thesmokering.com/forum/index.php?sid=e9b260079411fa052ca359cb428373ca

The Lump Charcoal Database Rankings
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm

Texas BarBeques
http://www.texasbarbeques.com/


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

A few more to get this going -- some nice custom pits:

Gator Pits

Klose Pits

Lone Star Custom Pits

Diamond Plate Products

I really like the Gators that look like a locomotive (yes I know Klose and others make them, and maybe started them).

Not everyone knows that Gator has a "budget" line of pits.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It has been a while so I thought maybe some of the new BBQ board readers would like to see this. Lots of good info on these sites.

Lots of pictures of good BBQ too.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I see the smoking questions are bleeding over to TTMB, so thought I'd pull this up for info for new folks and for the rest to add their favorite BBQ links.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

http://www.phpbbserver.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=smokinjim They are Canucks and they like to BBQ. I like checking out the pits they build in the equipment section. Helpful folks.


----------

